# MTNL broadband @ Rs 199



## iinfi (Oct 28, 2005)

> In a major incentive to the consumers, state-run Mahanagar Telecom Nigam Ltd on Thursday indicated lowering of broadband tariffs by 50 per cent to Rs 199 per month from Rs 399, a move that could give private operators a run for their money.
> 
> "We have crossed 51,000 mark in Delhi alone and total subscriber base of over 90,000. We are adding more than 500 subscribers every day each in Delhi and Mumbai. We are targetting to take the number to 2,000 a day," MTNL chairman and managing director R S P Sinha said.
> 
> ...


i bet the data tab will be 100MB or somthing around that figure. i wonder when these data tabs will go. how on earth do they get 500 subscribers per day?????


----------



## rollcage (Oct 28, 2005)

Very true ... 500 subscriber a day .. 
n
_"We are targetting to take the number to 2,000 a day," MTNL chairman _

how can they add 2000 people a day in future .. isnt this too much optimistic ..

also .. they dont have a single plan without the data limit.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Oct 28, 2005)

next one would be 50rs./ month for 25mb limit. lol. They think it is price which will drive people.


----------



## ashnik (Oct 28, 2005)

government employees use knees instead of brains.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 28, 2005)

Seems 'okay' for an 'entry level' plan, to me.


----------



## godsownman (Oct 28, 2005)

> On the tariff front, Sinha said new tariffs would be announced soon, may be in a day or so, giving indications of it to be Rs 199 with similar amount of downloading previously.



This is from the 3rd paragraph above. 

I dont think they might touch the data limit after reading this paragraph. I may be wrong. 

Regards


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 28, 2005)

i think that these people never inform customers about data limit...
and by the way they say 24hrs free.....  and mention in small lines that there is a 100 mb data limit... and also most of the potential newbies dont know what does 100mb mean..
they see 24free all right lets take it on....


----------



## Krish_88 (Oct 28, 2005)

Data limits should go. According to TRAI Broadband is referred as Unlimited Internet


----------



## atool (Oct 28, 2005)

Krish_88 said:
			
		

> Data limits should go. According to TRAI Broadband is referred as Unlimited Internet



i do agree with u m8


----------



## suhasingale (Oct 29, 2005)

iinfi can you mention the source of above said?


----------



## iinfi (Oct 29, 2005)

i am extremely sorry for not posting the source. i dunno how i forgot  it was from rediff.com but now i cant find the link 

sry guys


----------



## grinning_devil (Oct 29, 2005)

@iinfi...no need to be sorry man ....
can't find the info on rediff....but check out this site>>>


*web.mid-day.com/news/business/2005/october/121982.htm

Chill !!!!


----------



## rollcage (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes its there on rediff


----------



## Padikkal (Oct 29, 2005)

When BSNL going to slash the price 

BSNL may give for 50 MB data limit.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 29, 2005)

Krish_88 said:
			
		

> Data limits should go. According to TRAI Broadband is referred as Unlimited Internet





> 1.0   Broadband connectivity:
> 
> Keeping in view the present status, Broadband connectivity is defined at present as
> 
> ...


Well this is what TRAI policy says. So, ISP, s can put the caps though the idea of caps is the most deterrent thing and should me removed. TRAI should amend that fast.


----------



## NiluGeek (Nov 9, 2005)

*data transfer*

Yes there should be no limit for surfing internet ,Only when private players come  then will the mtnl chairman make internet  unlimited ,Under Mtnl broad band plan worse cum worse they even consider simple internet surfing as download


----------



## abhinav (Nov 9, 2005)

I think there need to be a reform.

Only TRAI can help.
Firstly,
we should go with the defination of broadband first.
256kbps.

I think TRAI should force ISPs to give atleast this much speed.
ISPs can surely give this much speed.

Also we think of 99rs internet and all which is just a fake dream since its of no real use.

another thing is  that government should do something really about it.

We people are sick of using a 64kbps connection and still some get 10kbps on 64kbps.

some time we have server downs and other time something else.
ISPs should be screwed for the present service that they are giving.

I dont think its value for money here is india.


----------

